# Iroquois War Club in the making....



## Handgunner

Or "Gun Stock war club"... I saw one Nick made his son at Chehaw a few years ago and then saw them in use on "Last of the Mohicans", so I decided I wanted to make me one...

Here it is roughed out.  Board used was a 1"x6"x6' red oak plank.... This one is about 3 foot long. I plan to get 2 out of the board.  I wanted this one to be my "rough draft" and my learning tool.. 

I'll post more pictures as it comes along...


----------



## dawg2

I like that.  Post progress pics!


----------



## matthewsman

*what?*

What did they make the point coming off them out of?


Magua got his arm broke by one of those..Don't let Jaime use it on you...put it up!


----------



## Handgunner

matthewsman said:


> What did they make the point coming off them out of?
> 
> 
> Magua got his arm broke by one of those..Don't let Jaime use it on you...put it up!


I'm going to say metal, though I've seen a few replica's that had a stone point...

To me, a stone point would work... Once... after that you'd still have a club.

I'm going to put a "spike" in this one... I got the piece of metal... just need to shape and insert it...

Oh, and Jamie don't need this... she has a frying pan that fits her hand perfectly... and she's got a good swing with it...


----------



## dutchman

matthewsman said:


> Magua got his arm broke by one of those...



Both arms and one shoulder. But, he had it coming. He made Chingachgook mad when he killed Uncas.


----------



## Nicodemus

Here`s the one I made for Klem, D. I actually made it for myself, kept it a few years, traded it to somebody at a rondyvoo, she kept it hung in her office at the bank for a couple of years, and then, gave it to Klem. It`s 3 feet long, with brass tacks, deerskin` wrapped handle, steel spike, and the notorious buckskin wrapped scalplock.

Oh yea, Magua (Wes Studi). He has a buckskin medicine bag necklace, with a tigerstripe obsidian arrowpoint in it, that I made for him.


----------



## Handgunner

Looks good Nick!  Your's is a tad thinner than mine at the butt of it.... but I still have some sanding to do...


----------



## dawg2

I like the scalp.


----------



## Nicodemus

dawg2 said:


> I like the scalp.




So do I, but the ol boy that I took it from didn`t like it much.    Strangely enough, he never set in my chair at a rondyvoo, without my permission again.   And he, for sure, NEVER "dared" me again.


----------



## Handgunner

Finished some sanding on it, and applied the first coat of stain.  Once dry, I'll hit it with some xxx fine steel wool, and apply another coat...

Hope to get it all put together today... I'll be looking for something to make a spike out of here shortly...

The handle will be wrapped in black leather, and antiqued brass tacks added for design as the last step...


----------



## Handgunner

Here are the latest results...

Found an old gee-whiz plow for my spike....


----------



## Handgunner

12 cutting wheels, and a hot dremel tool later, we got it cut out!


----------



## Nicodemus

Enough talk!! Get to work!! I want to to see the finished weapon................................before sundown!!! You can rest next week!


----------



## Nicodemus

Before sundown.....TODAY!!


----------



## Handgunner

And with different grit stones, I got it rounded and "flaked".  I kinda like the looked of the serrations, but don't know if I'll leave them shiny like that... 

I'm going to paint it black, and thinking about continuing on with the "flaked" look.... hit with some flat-black and either touch up the edges again so the spike will be black, with shiny serrations, or just leave it all black...

Not sure yet, what do y'all think?


----------



## Nicodemus

Remove the rust from the rest of it, and let it get a natural patina on it. That will look more realistic.


----------



## Handgunner

Nicodemus said:


> Before sundown.....TODAY!!




I hope to have it finished... but the stain ain't drying as fast as I want.  That, and you can't rush perfection! 

I still need to wrap the handle and insert the spike... once it's painted.. which I ain't done yet.  Not sure how paint would stick to hot metal like that!


----------



## Handgunner

Nicodemus said:


> Remove the rust from the rest of it, and let it get a natural patina on it. That will look more realistic.


I'm wanting to paint it!


----------



## Nicodemus

Don`t paint the metal!! Remove the rust and let it patina on its own.


----------



## Handgunner

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t paint the metal!! Remove the rust and let it patina on its own.


A'ight 'den...


----------



## Nicodemus

Handgunner said:


> A'ight 'den...





Good thing you agreed! I was fixin` to load my weapons up and head east.  I could be there before the paint dried!!


----------



## dawg2

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t paint the metal!! Remove the rust and let it patina on its own.



I agree!


----------



## Handgunner

Ok, I thought I'd never say this, but I'm glad I listened to Nick.. 

Here it is after removing the rust, adding more "flaking" look to it and going over it really good with a brass brush....

I think I like it... Now, if the stain would ever dry I could begin what's left...

Right now though, it's off to Sonic for a slushy... and I will tip.


----------



## Nicodemus

Handgunner said:


> Ok, I thought I'd never say this, but I'm glad I listened to Nick..
> 
> Here it is after removing the rust, adding more "flaking" look to it and going over it really good with a brass brush....
> 
> I think I like it... Now, if the stain would ever dry I could begin what's left...
> 
> Right now though, it's off to Sonic for a slushy... and I will tip.




Trust me, my child. I won`t steer you wrong.   


HEY!!! What kind of slushy????


----------



## Handgunner

Nicodemus said:


> Trust me, my child. I won`t steer you wrong.
> 
> 
> HEY!!! What kind of slushy????


Don't know yet.. either cherry limeade, peach, or cranberry...

SMALL!  The diabetes thing really knocks a dent in things.. 

Oh...



			
				Nicodemus said:
			
		

> Good thing you agreed! I was fixin` to load my weapons up and head east. I could be there before the paint dried!!



Don't threaten me like that... A turkey wouldn't get ya over here, an all inclusive invite to 2 bass ponds, two bream ponds and a catfish pond wouldn't get ya here... Do you honestly think I'm worried about you coming here to wipe paint off a spike???


----------



## Nicodemus

Well thanks a lot!! I had no intentions of goin` to town today, but you just flung a cravin` that won`t wait, on me. I`m gonna load up Elly, and go get us one too!. peach, in an extry large cup!!!


----------



## Buck111

You can speed up that patina if you soak the point in vinegar for a few hours. Just make sure you rinse it off and oil it.


----------



## Handgunner

chris arrington said:


> You can speed up that patina if you soak the point in vinegar for a few hours. Just make sure you rinse it off and oil it.


It's gonna be a few hours until my stock dries, I'll go ahead and do that... Thanks!


----------



## bam_bam

Nice looking stock delton


----------



## Handgunner

I got the spike patina'd with vinegar... that was the trick!  Looks nice!

I got the handle wrapped 1/2 way.. ran out of leather... 

Going to hopefully finish it up sometime today or tomorrow. I'll post the "after" pictures when I can...


----------



## dutchman

Makin' good progress, HG. In spite of what Nick sez.


----------



## Handgunner

Finished product...  I think it turned out pretty nice, and that point will flat stick in something..


----------



## matthewsman

*Delton's next thread...*

"I wonder what's killing all these trees in the yard?"


Looks good D...Quick question?Did the designs come from,or were they originally made from the gunstocks of rifles made useless from the lack of ammo?I mean,after they scalped someone for them?


----------



## Handgunner

matthewsman said:


> "I wonder what's killing all these trees in the yard?"
> 
> 
> Looks good D...Quick question?Did the designs come from,or were they originally made from the gunstocks of rifles made useless from the lack of ammo?I mean,after they scalped someone for them?


   That tree is 1/2 dead already... it's where I sight my .22 in.. 

Not sure where the designs came from, or if the indians came up with the idea from old gun stocks.. 

Maybe Nick can shine some light on the subject.


----------



## bam_bam

fine looking work there delton


----------



## Nicodemus

That thang turned out NICE!! I like the way the finish on the blade turned out too. Now, when somebody trys to break in your home, you can "tap" them upside the head, and convince them it ain`t such a good idea!!

The Indians started makin` this style club after contact with the Europeans, and they modeled them after the gunstocks. After all, when a muzzleloader ain`t loaded, it ain`t nothin` but a fancy club anyway.


----------



## Handgunner

Nicodemus said:


> That thang turned out NICE!! I like the way the finish on the blade turned out too. Now, when somebody trys to break in your home, you can "tap" them upside the head, and convince them it ain`t such a good idea!!
> 
> The Indians started makin` this style club after contact with the Europeans, and they modeled them after the gunstocks. After all, when a muzzleloader ain`t loaded, it ain`t nothin` but a fancy club anyway.


I have enough lumber left over for about 2 more... I'm gonna try some things a bit different on them and see how they come out.. 

This one is on display in the living room now...

Oh, and Nick... I'll be needing a tuft of hair... from either you or Klem....


----------



## Nicodemus

You better take that up with Klem. Ain`t nobody gittin` none of my hair!!


----------



## sharpeblades

That war club looks good but so does your avatar


----------



## Handgunner

sharpeblades said:


> That war club looks good but so does your avatar


Thanks. I have another idea for a knife I want done... just tell me when you're ready..


----------



## Handgunner

balvarik said:


> Now try this on for "News at 11".
> 
> Local man uses a "Hand-made implement of death" on a burglary suspect caught inside  the homeowners house,severely maiming the down on his luck homeless man.
> 
> Would you be in more trouble(from liberal news casters) for using your club or your firearm?
> 
> Just please no scalp's needed for counting coup!
> 
> Mike




I've thought about that Mike... my only worry is that it's on display in the living room. If someone breaks in that way, my fear is using it on ME! 

But they should know better than bring a warclub to a gun fight..


----------



## Muddyfoots

Great lookin club Delt. Send the next one to me....please...


----------



## Handgunner

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Great lookin club Delt. Send the next one to me....please...


PM me an address...


----------



## biggsteve

here's a good tip for an 'antique' black finish.  i use it on most of my old cast iron tools, stoves, pans, etc.  simply brush on 'kiwi' black paste shoe polish.  let it dry.  brush it out.  looks better than any eastwood finish.  and, it'll bead up when wet.  try it.  you'll be surprised how mellow a finish it produces. --steve


----------



## Handgunner

Good tip!  Thanks!


----------



## EnglishRedNeck

balvarik said:


> Been in a couple where a Kukri trumped a FAL and a AKM.
> 
> Mike




Hmm.. Kukri and a FN FAL Sounds familiar, Big Mike, although if it was one of your "Excalibur" buddies, it was actualy and Enfield L1A1 not a FAL. They looka nd are the exact same except the Enfield is made to 'Imperial" measurement specs, not metric and so parts don't actually interchange and it of course has no rock n' roll switch

Ok..Big Mike, Just re-read your post..the Kukri trumped an FN FAL and an AKM so disregard above, but it sounds like it'd be an interesting story


----------



## schleylures

I went with no point. It is deadly enough without one, If two eneies are coming at you, you have to take time to remove the blade from your attacker also.


----------



## Handgunner

Looks good schley!


----------



## schleylures

*A new club*

While we were at Chehaw park loading up I had a youngster come up with a baanet knife wanting to make a trade. I swapped him my war club, Nugefan was there to witness the trabe. 
 So here's my new edition.


----------



## Handgunner

I like it Schley!!!

"Good trade"...


----------



## ratman

Question? How do you fasten the blade to the stock?          By the way nice work.


----------



## Nicodemus

On mine I did an inlet on the stock, and socketed it in place with hoof glue. Epoxy would work fine.


----------



## Handgunner

ratman said:


> Question? How do you fasten the blade to the stock?          By the way nice work.


Just like Nick said... I cut a slit into the stock and inserted the point....


----------



## schleylures

cut a slit and epoxied point in. I took a try at throwing it. It will throw and stick. Probaly will not try again. Just wanted to see if it would work like in the movie Last Of The Mohicans.


----------



## DMoore6977

*Nope*



matthewsman said:


> "I wonder what's killing all these trees in the yard?"
> 
> 
> Looks good D...Quick question?Did the designs come from,or were they originally made from the gunstocks of rifles made useless from the lack of ammo?I mean,after they scalped someone for them?



Actually no, Native Americans had the design before they even knew what a rifle was, and most rifle stocks of the time were frail and easily broken. Most Native tribes had their own versions of the gun stock war club and were well aware of how much damage it could do. Most designs were between 2 and 3 feet in length. They lengthened the design for photographic license for "Last of The Mohicans"


----------



## bigelow

I think I will give this one a try soon.


----------

